# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  creer plusieur compteur de 32 bits

## denoune

bonjour,
je suis entrain de reflechir a un problem qui j'ai pas encore trouve une solution.
je veux metre un programme pour calculez le temps d'utilisation des trams du meme identifiant, le nombre d'identifiant est variable mais on peux le connaitre ( le nbre de compte est en fonction du nbre d'identifiant).
mon problem est:
comment ecrire en vhdl un programme qui utilise plusieurs compteur pour diffirents identifiant (nbre compteur=nbre identifiant) et verifier que l'utilisation des trams ne depasse pas une valeur et encore les compteurs ne commence pas en meme moments car c'est en fonctions d'utilisateur.
merci de m'aide et si vous voulez plus d'informations je vous repond .

----------

